# Splashed my microskiff today.



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Today at WOT


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks awesome! Nice little boat. 

Now here is my questions. If there are two hands in the picture driving then who took the picture of the GPS??????????


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks!
I took the with my son driving. He loved it after getting the hang of it. He does not like to drive my Hydrasports CC to much but I think he is in love with this little thing. Can't wait to see how shallow it will go. Hope to know soon with a few fishing reports here. Man this has been a long 7 months. My sons 10 & 13 year old help build this also.

Here is what I started with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

great job guys!! [smiley=pirate.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

That is one amazing transformation!~!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

WOW WOW WOW!



what an AWESOME BOAT! I would LOVE to see some more pics of it as it went from that to the finished product!






welcome to the site!




L.R.


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

> WOW WOW WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys it has been fun learning this stuff and it is my first ever project boat.
here are some more pic of the rebuild.



































































































Hope I did not over do it with the pics.


----------



## Peacockbassman (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow nice job...Looks like a fun project  No you didn't overdue it with the pics.


----------



## pg6922 (Jan 16, 2007)

What a beautiful execution of a small skiff rebuild...I was thinking to myself that I didnt think any manufacturers made a 12' flats skiff...too cool. Thanks for sharing...I think your boat fits the micro skiff description.


PG


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Great Job


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

great job, nice looking boat.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, what a difference ! Looks great, also, you did it with the boys, they should be really proud of what they helped make! As to the bow lift, maybe add a set of trim tabs, this will help with bow lift. Another idea would be a 4 blade prop, they give the boat more stern lift out of the hole and would problay help bring the nose down quicker. Again, looks great and good luck.
Weedy


----------



## Topwater (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks great. You did some awesome work. As far as tweeking the bow and stern weight. I don't know what kind of fishing you do but a trolling motor/ battery up front will help. I put those "smart tabs" trim tabs on my skiff and they did wonders. No wires and they are cheap. $150. I managed to break one (my fault) and the company sent me a new piece for free.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

VERY nice. there is no such thing as too many pics! 



L.R.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 17, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous. Your kids are never going to forget the process or the result. Really nice.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job, looks great. I have a project too, 1977 14' mitchell skiff with 40hp yamie tiller, doing the complete re-work too. I like those throw-back style boats myself, takes me back to when I was a kid learning to fish. - eric


----------



## TNTrout (Mar 21, 2007)

Great looking skiff!!! You did a great job with the rebuild. I am currently rebuilding a Carolina Skiff Lil Jon 14, and was wondering what kind of paint you used on yours? I'm in the process of building the new front and rear decks on mine, and next comes the paint.


----------



## Tsport (Jan 4, 2007)

TNTrout I used gelcoat and added the green color for the nonskid. I did plan to use paint for the hull sides but ended up doing everything in gelcoat. I was told gelcoat would hold up better to the foot traffic than paint on the top deck. 

Gelcoat was a pain to work with for me. I had never worked with it before and it can be tricky. My first couple of tries it set up in 2 or 3 minutes, not enough time to work with it. After a couple of tries I did get it right. There is a also additive called Durtec that I gave a try and it worked great. You mix it 50/50 with gelcoat and made it work like paint. 

Good luck with your project.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I was checking the server logs and traced an entry back to this referral. Thought you might like to see it.

http://www.drakemag.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?/ubb/get_topic/f/1/t/004862.html#000000


----------

